# potential customer wants to supply nibs



## massman (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a customer that has purchased a Statesman FP from me and now wants to supply S.T. Dupont nibs for me to make into a few FP's with. What can or can't I do here?? Will the Craftsupply kits accept this nib?? As always any and all help is appreciated!!


----------



## lane223 (Feb 18, 2010)

I say try one and see. Should take no more than 5 minutes.


----------

